
Telecom-backed group defends anti-net neutrality robocalls to seniors - glitcher
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/29/17792946/net-neutrality-robocalls-california-sb822
======
Rjevski
Just wondering, if those guys can get away with this, what’s stopping us from
doing the same in support of net neutrality?

~~~
csmckay
Lack of money and resources. "Telecom-backed" pockets are deep. Pro net
neutrality pockets are not as deep.

Lack of ethics. Telecom-backed groups do whatever it takes to profit off
communication. Pro net neutrality groups are probably less willing to
participate in robo calling the elderly.

